# Poor Lou - Now All Healed!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well, today was the day that my darling old girl LouLou had her double lumpectomy.

It was originally scheduled for last week, but due to a minor URI was put back a week while she was treated with Baytril. I took her in this morning for her check up and he agreed she was well enough to have her op.

She had her op - apparently it look longer than expected because the tumour under her arm had grown around muscle. Mr Hess was able to remove most of it, he's fairly certain it's malignant though as it was incredibly nodular. Her inguinal tumour was apparently the 'perfect tumour', easy to remove, nicely packaged etc. So 1 out of 2 isn't bad.

Lou's now home (they called me immediately after she woke up, as they know I can give as good care as they can, but at home where she's comfortable) and is looking very very sorry for herself. I've not pulled her around to look at the incisions yet, I've just given her a quick cuddle and am letting her sleep off the meds.

Whenever she wakes up though, she's straight at those stitches! I may have to cone her tonight if this continues  not my first plan of action, but it's a tested and proven method for me. She's had a pain med injection already and I am to begin giving her ibuprofen as of tomorrow for pain relief. I hope once the novelty of the removed lumps has worn off, she'll start to ignore the stitiches.

Here's my poor old girl










At home having a chocolate drop (at least she's eating!)










Looking all poofy and not very happy at all










A quick pic of the incision under her arm.










Giving her a cuddle, I think she forgave my evilness for a wee while

Her incisions were bleeding when I picked her up (not very much, but enough to spot her bedding) but I think they stopped now. I will check on her a little more when she's settled down and stops acting so darn spaced out

Love you Lou! Get well soon


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - needs some GWS vibes!*

what a pretty girl! I hope she gets well soon! lots of hugs for Lou


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - needs some GWS vibes!*

Poor baby, sounds like she needs pain meds/. What did your vet give her?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - needs some GWS vibes!*



lilspaz68 said:


> Poor baby, sounds like she needs pain meds/. What did your vet give her?


An anti-infammatory injection - but I know he mentioned giving Metacam this morning. So I think that may be what shes had

She's quite happy laying wrapped in a towel, snuggled up with me on the sofa right now. Although she feels well enough to make a mad dash every 10 minutes or so - trying to get back to The Beast and her girlies


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - needs some GWS vibes!*

Update:

She's still very sleepy at times, but she was begging to come out earlier so I brought her into the bathroom for the girls free-range time and allowed her to sit on me or run around in the tub. She was acting as if nothing was wrong with her, silly girl.

She's still licking at her stitches, but she doesn't seem to be chewing at them. I'm figuring that if she hasn't pulled them out by now - and I have been reasonably lenient with her playing with them - then she might be alright until she gets some more pain meds tomorrow. I can only hope, anyway. No doubt I'll be up until 2am, then up again at 5am (and every half hour in between) keeping an eye on her 

Cross your fingers for her and her stitches


----------



## Crystal (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - needs some GWS vibes!*

Good luck!

I hope she leaves her stitches alone. When I had a lump removed from Splinter the vet didn't even wanna give me antibiotics! He said to call if I need them. I sure as heck called. He wouldn't give pain meds either! She did well with her stitches. She was do to have to taken out by the time she chewed them out.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - needs some GWS vibes!*

Well, stitches are still in place! I will get some pics later - she's cleaned the sites up really well


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - needs some GWS vibes!*



















Looking good, huh?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou (post op pics posted)*

Aww, she looks like she's doin' better. I hope all goes well!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou (post op pics posted)*

her scars are looking good!! hopefully she'll stay away from the stitches


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou (post op pics posted)*

Yay for Lou <3. Her incisions look to be healing exceptionally well! Glad to hear she's doing good!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou (post op pics posted)*

She pulled the stitches under her arm out last night. There is now a gaping hole where the stitches once were.

I'm going to take her to the vets this morning and hope they can do something. Unfortunately, they don't operate on Saturdays. I'm hoping they will in an emergency though.

Gah! I am truly gutted

Edit: 

She's in to be restitched. It was Dr Evil today, who insists that you should never leave a rat without at least a collar when stitched up! Of course, forgetting the fact that for the last 5 days she hasn't even touched the stitches!

So she said she would "reassess" her later on this morning, and will restitch her and put STAPLES in!! I think there is absolutely no need (and told her this) because she obviously only chewed out the stitches because something irritated the site. I am fairly certain it was during free-range last night with the other girls that one of them caught it (there was a minor scuffle and squeaking in a coke box) and that has drawn her attention to it overnight.

Hopefully, they will only glue her up, I personally think that would be sufficient enough. It's not deep - inside has healed now. It's just a case of closing the hole.

I'll wait and see the result (and vet bill) of Lady Overkill. 

I hope Lou does ok =/ She was in a bit of a state this morning with pain


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

Don't let them staple her. Its been five days so its more like a surface wound you need to keep clean until it closes. Lou probably knows this and removed the stitches herself. I have never been able to keep stitches or staples in for more than 5 days and now insist on glue. One vet said they expect the rat to chew out the stitches. :roll:

Keep her comfortable and clean, and she should heal just fine.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

Update: She's home now, stitched (NO staples!) and very very drowsy.

They gave her no pain medication what so ever, so I've had to improvise with the nurofen. The only instruction I was given was to "keep a collar on her" and considering that Lou absolutely HATES the collar, I'm going to decide against it. Vets know meds, I know my rats.

They've cut away at the incision, so it's now at least twice as long. I don't know why. I don't understand it at all. The stitching is terrible and there is a hole at the top of the incision still, which opens whenever she moves her arm.

This is what happens when Lady Evil gets her hands on my rats. Unfortunately though, I felt like I had to do SOMETHING when I found her this morning, and if that was letting this wicked woman help, then that was what had to be done. I know that the op to stitch her back up again was rushed - they only got around to seeing her at 12:15, I arrived at 12:30 and she was already coming around and was on oxygen, and the vet was complaining (I overheard) about being late for something that afternoon. Ugh

Sorry Lou


----------



## Slink (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

Wow isn't she a pretty wee thing!

I hope she's doing well now! It looked like it was healing up so well before :\ The vet sounds like a bit of a cow too :\


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*



Slink said:


> Wow isn't she a pretty wee thing!
> 
> I hope she's doing well now! It looked like it was healing up so well before :\ The vet sounds like a bit of a cow too :\


She's a gorgeous old girl, that's for sure. My regular vet loves seeing her - he always makes an extra special fuss of her. lol

And saying that other vet is a cow is an understatement - I once took 3 rats in for anti-inflammatory injections (took two minutes to do) and she refused to do one of them as writing up the notes would make her late to leave that night. She makes me so mad


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

if dr. evil was my vet and she refused to do an anti inflammatory injection (actually if she refused to do any injection at all) because she'd be "late" i'd take an injection and stick it in her, then see how late she is


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

Because it's quite gross - I've not IMGd it

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/Rats/DSC00071.jpg

This is the 'butcher's' work. Not half as nice and clean and neat as my regular vet. It's not been bleeding, what you see is just the incision and glue.

It's a mess. My poor Lou. No wonder she won't leave it alone

Edit: I got a couple of better pics

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/Rats/LouOp-15-3-081.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/Rats/LouOp-15-3-0812.jpg

*Sigh*


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

Oh, poor little Lou! I hope she's okay!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*



Kima-chan said:


> Oh, poor little Lou! I hope she's okay!


She's very sore right now, I'm trying to do what I can for pain meds. Luckily they make her sleepy, and while she's sleeping she's not trying to get at that nasty glue


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

Ugh. -grimace-


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

awww, your poor little girl. can you report dr evil for incompetence? especially if she thinks her social life is far more important than her job?


----------



## Slink (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

I had a vet once (had many as there isnt many experts in Australia) who didn't want to touch Willy. She wrapped him in a paper towel while she was holding him, and took him away to another room where I couldnt see her just to have his teeth cut. He came back so upset and disgruntled. Then he ended up getting that abcess and eventually passed away  Awful vet!

I also think you should report that vet, any animals health is just important as the next whether it be a rat or a great dane.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

I'll be taking her back tomorrow to see my regular vet and I will tell him what a nightmare it has been this weekend for Lou. She should have had proper pain medication yesterday, at the very least. And hopefully he'll see for himself what a butcher job she's done.

I had to body wrap Lou in a bandage last night and sit up with her. In the end, I fell asleep for 15 minutes and she escaped the wrap!!! So I couldn't sleep at all as she's far too opportunistic lol. Luckily, my mum agreeed to switch places with me at 7am and put back her going out for a couple of hours so I could get 4 hours sleep.  Sometimes I love my mum.

She seems happier - mum says the entire time she was with her she's been running around and going a bit crazy trying to tormet one of the cats etc. So I don't think she's feeling too bad any more. I'm keeping up with what I can with the pain meds - but she's being a nightmare and refuses to take it (despite the fact that last time she happily took them and begged for more!)

So it's going to be a loooong slow process getting this bugger of a incision healed. We're back to square one, with the danger that if she picks out these stitches, she's going to have a much larger incision than the smallish hole that she had before (thank you Dr Evil)

So yeah, I will try and keep you updated, we'll see if this has a happy ending.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

She started pulling again today and made the incision bleed. So I had no choice - I had to cone her. The first time I attempted this (the other night) she was SO unhappy she thrashed around her cage.

Luckily, this time, I had just given her her pain killers, I body wrapped her (which almost immobilises most of her movement) and put the cone on. It took 3 attempts, but it's on now and staying on. She's very grumpy, incredibly down - but I had to do it to save her from another anaesthetic when she pulls out THESE stitches.



















And a video - this is not happy bruxing. This is pi$$ed off "You just force-fed me baytril and put me in this f*&Â£ing cone!" bruxing


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

she's definitely not a happy camper...


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

Aww, poor girl! I wish there was some way to make them realize that it really is for their own good! lol But I'm sure once she's all better, she'll forgive you. =) Good luck with your girl!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

Well, Lou seems to be doing much better, in mind. Yesterday my dad accidentally pulled her cone off, but she allowed it to be put back on without protest.

I stopped the pain meds today, and she seems fine. I allowed her to run around on the kitchen floor (wooden floor, nowhere to catch her cone!) and she was causing all sorts of mischief - including attempting to climb into the dishwasher tray while mum was unloading. Lol.

I was due to take her back to the vets tomorrow, but decided against it as the incision looks to be healing well, and she was looking a little stressed out. The last thing I want to do it her be pulled around again so soon afterwards. So she will be going tomorrow and my regular vet will be getting an earful about Dr Evil. 

But, she's currenly in her sick cage with Lily as her company this evening. Although Lily seems amazed by the cone and keeps pulling it and chewing on it. Strange little girl lol

So, things are looking up after that nightmare weekend. The cone will stay on for a few more days (although I will begin giving her cone-free time as of tomorrow and see how she treats the incision)


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - she pulled the stitches*

One week on. I've allowed her to get to the incision today and to clean it of the glue.

Here's how it looks now; Lou's done a good clean up


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - updated; one week on*

Last night was her first night cone-free. 2 hours after the lights go off, I wake up to find this;

And seriously, if you are squeamish - don't look

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/Rats/Louop240208.jpg

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/LouOp2403200802.jpg

I'm going to attempt to get it to scab over naturally, especially as tomorrow Dr Evil is on. If it's showing no improvement by Wednesday, she'll be going to see my regular vet.

For now, she's all neosporined up and my fingers (and toes) are well and truly crossed


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

 that looks painful  i hope she gets better soon (and i hope Dr Evil gets fired, mwa ha ha ha) 

fingers (and toes, and eyes) crossed for Lou


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Poor thing! I hope she gets better soon! And keep us updated on those stiches!


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Oh that cone looks awful and the poor dear. I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Alright. I'm officially pulling my hair out now. 

I got home from work, it looked like it was beginning to scab. Good.

Again, don't look if easily grossed http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/LouOp25032008.jpg

She's left it alone, but has been very uncomfortable all day, despite the pain meds I've given her.

I went for a bath for an hour. ONE hour! And the cheeky little cow slipped her cone off and chewed away all the scabbing!!! We're back to square one!

Now, I've known the cone wasn't tight enough, as over the last couple of day's she's been allowing me to just slip it on and off as I please, and while it's on, she happily keeps it on. But tonight this hole in her side must be really aggrivating her if she won't be a good girl and keep it on, like she knows she should.

My poor old girl. I think it might be glue time - I'll take her to the vets tomorrow. Hopefully he will be happy enough to just glue and no more - and luckily, I've avoided Dr Evil tonight


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Since that wound is open now, it should *NOT* be glued shut. That will lead to even more problems, it can trap bacteria and necrotic material inside and lead to nasty infection.... It just needs to be healed as an open wound. New tissues will grow in to fill in the wound.

I have first hand experience dealing with this, as I had a rat spayed and she ripped her full 2" spay incision wide open. Now, you would never know there was ever an incision there... it healed up fine and we left it gaping wide open to heal.

My advice would be to do some hydrotherapy a couple times a day for a day or two. THe best way to do this is to hold the wound under a running tap with warm water for 5 - 10 minutes or as long as she can stand. This helps get rid of any dead tissues around the wound. Once you see new tissues forming though you can discontinue this.

Is she on antibiotics? Probably a 7 day course of antibiotics to ward off any infection from starting would be a good idea... if she isn't already.

Lastly I would tighten up the cone and leave it on for a few days with no breaks except when you are watching her like a hawk. You can leave out lots of mushy food like baby cereal, baby food, wet cat food or dog food that she can eat with the cone on. The wound needs a few days free of any type of trauma (which licking and chewing is) so that the new tissues can form and take root. 

Although it can be a sign of pain, some rats will pick and chew and continuously disrupt sutures or a wound even though it isn't hurting them. It is just in some rats nature. 

I know how frustrating it is but stick it out and in a couple of weeks it will be completely healed up.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Thank you very much for that Lise, 

She's on baytril - has been for about 3 weeks now. Firstly for URI, then post op precaution and well, it's been continued since.

She's on babyfood, she actually prefers it to regular food as it's much easier to eat out of her bowl with the cone on. 

I'll be tightening up the cone just after typing this. She's not touched it since, and hadn't touched it before, but I guess it all got too much for her and she had to chomp on it. She's had it on for over a week now (a week and a half almost constantly) and typically, it was after a day no paying it no attention what so ever, and lulling me into a false sense of secutiry, that she started up chewing again. :roll:


----------



## braomius (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

gah, I hate to say it but the evil doctor said what he said for reasons, I hope lou does better.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *



braomius said:


> gah, I hate to say it but the evil doctor said what he said for reasons, I hope lou does better.


Dr Evil is a clueless wonder when it comes to rats. She has an incredibly medical opinion "xray first, evaluate later" and refuses to try an 'educated guess' approach at the initial stage. She always jumps in with guns blazing - in this case, not only did she restitch when she could have glued, rather than restitching the area that had opened, she reopened the whole wound (and more!) AND unless I had called and said otherwise, she would have used staples too. All of it, in my, and others, opinion was completely unnecessary.

I don't want anyone to think I go against her - she's proven her worth occasionally. But she is a pain in the ass to just get her to give a regular treatment to them. She makes it quite obvious that she has no patience for smaller creatures - and I've had the lovely opportunity of watching her mush over our family dog, then treating the rat with not so much as a gentle stroke after an injection.

But thank you  She is doing a little better this morning


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Good news about Lou!

Yes Dr. Evil did some unneccessary procedures (cutting away the healthy scabbing and actually elongating the incision when all that was required/asked for was a bit of glue or 2 stitches put back in. :roll:

She caused unnecessary anguish and discomfort to Lou and her owner (and me for seeing/hearing this!), and set the whole healing process right back to the beginning.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Well...all that aside, I'm sending many good vibes Lou's (and your) way! And a slightly different kind of vibes towards Dr. Evil.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Ok - so I'm going to keep this going and do as many updates as I can, simple because this whole experience has me absolutely freaked out and hopefully this may be some use to another poor soul in the future. Although, I don't wish this on anyone o,O

So, Lou.

I'm seeing healing - or definately drying out. I had to go to the vets tonight so I took my trusty camera (not Lou herself) and showed him the incision. He says (thank god) that he's completely happy for me to leave it open and treat as I have been doing. He's given me a gel called IntraSite which is basically just a rehydration gel that promotes new skin growth when allowing to heal by secondary intention (so, the hole filling up with new tissue)

So, this is what it looked like when I got home from work;

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/LouOp260308.jpg

And now tonight (approx 4 1/2 hours later)

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/LouOp260220082.jpg

So you can see it's definately drying out. There's no smell of infection at all and Lou in herself seems a lot happier today - I was turning her hammock over so she had a clean side to lay on, and she took it upon herself to climb on my arm and attempt to climb out the cage! So, it's nice to see a bit more of Lou back


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *



lilspaz68 said:


> Yes Dr. Evil did some unneccessary procedures (cutting away the healthy scabbing and actually elongating the incision when all that was required/asked for was a bit of glue or 2 stitches put back in. :roll:


Sorry lilspaz but I have to disagree with you here hun.

Once a wound is reopened the PROPER way for it to be reclosed (if that is what is called for) is to do *exactly* what that vet did... trim the edges of it away until there is some bleeding so the tissue is freshly vascularized. You cannot just "dab a bit of glue" or "stitch" the wound back together because those edges will not have a blood supply and will not heal properly.


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *



Ration1802 said:


> So, it's nice to see a bit more of Lou back


That is GREAT to hear.  Go Lou!

That Intrasite gel is great stuff -- did it cost you an arm and a leg?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

The hole that Lou originally made in her side was about as big as this current one, no bigger. What remained of the stitches were healing well. Dr Evil reopened the whole wound and restitched/glued an incision that was almost double the size of the original. I'm not a medical professional, but it seems like overkill. Especially as it seems to be healing now without any intervention at all - I don't understand why she didn't seem to accept it as an option. What I objected to most - was sending her home a) without pain meds and b) without asking if I had adequate pain meds for her at home. 

And the Intrasite gel I got given for free. My regular vet is really good like that - it's only half a "tube", it was an open one that he uses during surgery and appointments and it's got more than enough in there for what I need it for. He does that with a lot of things to help me out


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Fingers Crossed for lou !!

Hope it all heals up ok


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

We've definitely been keeping Lou in our thoughts. =) Hope she continues doing well!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Thank you, both of you 

She's doing well again this morning - it's drying up. Although there is still the yellow 'gunk' in one corner, I certainly can't smell any infection. Hopefully the baytril will keep it at bay


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Are you stil rinsing it with a salt water solution ?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Nope. I'm leaving it to it's own devices and only apply intrasite gel (small amount) twice daily.

I was expecting to make it a bit wetter, but this gel seems to be drying it out!


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

oops must of missed the bit about the intrasite..**** that stuff is expensive huh ?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

I got it for free 

I love my regular vet. He just gives me an already open tube of it during the appointment. There's enough left in there for what I need it for, that's the main thing

Edit:

http://www.furrypharm.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=1093

This is what he gave me. Not too expensive at all


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Lucky you ! I had to get some for a pony once after she ripped her knee open on a fence (tmi , sorry) Cost me about Â£20 for a 3 days worth ! i wasnt too happy.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - stitches are gone again! *

Today's update is a good one.

Check this out

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b384/befferoo/LouOp270308.jpg

I'm very happy


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

Aww yay!! I mean...it still looks pretty sick  but it seems to be healing really well!!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

I can handle crusty much more than open and slooshy :lol:

I swear - these **** rats of mine bring me to the edges of my squeamishness every time lol. If someone had told me a few years ago that that I would be poking my finger inside a rat's side to apply cream - I would have laughed. Long and hard.

Now I'm doing it without thinking twice about it - and it's only been a few days.

Gotta do what you gotta do, right?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

Eww! Open and slooshy. That's sick! Lol Man, what we will do for these little animals!! I say it's sick now, but I know if one of the girls needed it, I'd be right there with my finger in the slooshy-ness! hahah ugh that's gross


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

So, todays update. Another good one!

I let her out of her cone (watched like a hawk, I assure you) and let her have a good clean laying with me in bed. I have never seen a rat clean so frantically LOL it was half an hour of preening and bruxing and running around like the mad furry sausage she used to be.

The incision is looking very good, still. The rest of the incision (that didn't open) is well knitted and starting to disappear into a faint scar.

I just want to say a special thanks to the efforts of Lilspaz the last week. I've been bashing her ear left right and centre with the tiniest, but best, little achievement mountains. I couldn't of stayed un-gray without her. Thanks Shelagh!

And everyone else who's following this. Your messages inspire me to keep going when things are at their toughest.

Thank you


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

Yay!!!!!! Give her some scritches from us! And...Ace (one of my mom's boys) is sitting here bruxing and boggling, so I guess he sends love her way too.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

Ok - so I gave her a proper free-range (cone free) session in my mums room tonight. I think Lou enjoyed it - her incision looks GREAT!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Top half of the incision - almost gone!










The manditory clean










"Gawrsh - I'm durty and yous takin pictures! Is embarrassin!!"










Bottom half of the incision - looking good huh??










The inguinal incision (that abscessed) now all clear










"Hewwoz!" (yes - bow down to the coolness of my pjs)










Dolly mixture time! Treats!



















Ear picking - she was going TONS of this today to make up for old time










"EWWWW ear wax!!!"










Cleaning...again...










I noticed that Lou has some curly fur?!










And the other ear 










Now for some mischief










Lou checking out the radio










More cleaning!!!










And running over my mums comp - lets not tell her


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

aww thats great ! im glad shes gettin better !


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

Ok guys - I need opinions.

I got her out for her 'cone free time' - she can slip out of the cone very easily, I found out. But she's been such a good girl just keeping it on for me, by choice! - and she started picking at the scab.

It's been a week now (well, over a week) since she opened it up. Do you think it's safe to let her at it?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

Personally i wouldnt leave her 24/7 without the cone just yet. Not untill there is a decent "scar" there. Simply because if she gets over zelous (sp?) with grooming she could quite easily have it back open and your back to square one. However i would continue with the "cone free time" 

Then you can keep an eye on how much she pays attention to it.

just my opinion


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

Yup - that was what I thought too.

Until I woke up this morning and found a coneless rat, chewed cone and a missing scab. Obviously she had decided enough was enough and had rebelled.

The scar looks really good though. It's filled with newly formed skin, it's very pink still but looks, all in all, very well healed.  I'll get some pics later (assuming she's not picked at it while i've been at work!)


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*



Ration1802 said:


> Yup - that was what I thought too.
> 
> Until I woke up this morning and found a coneless rat, chewed cone and a missing scab. Obviously she had decided enough was enough and had rebelled.
> 
> The scar looks really good though. It's filled with newly formed skin, it's very pink still but looks, all in all, very well healed.  I'll get some pics later (assuming she's not picked at it while i've been at work!)


HA well ifshe hasnt picked at it i should think it would be safe to leave it ! Im glad shes healing well ! xxxxx


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

Oh the beastie! I was told that the dark pink line where the incision was is a good thing.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*

Yup, it is a good thing - shows healing and new skin growth. Just would have prefered the scab to stay around a bit longer (I was getting attached to the crusty little guy) lmao


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Poor Lou - good healin!*












And with two days of uneventful free-ranging with the other girls, Lou is finally going home tomorrow! Back to The Beast and the warm furry squishiness of her cage sisters.

It's been a loooong road, and I swear I found a few grey hairs! But looking at her now; it was worth it 

Go Lou!


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Yay Lou!
Hopefully i'l be at this point in a couple of weeks!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Ish, still looks gross to me. 

But I'm so excited for her to be back in with her sisterhood! She must be just dying for a good rat pile nap!


----------

